# Stale dependency question



## Mayhem30 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've never run in to this issue before and would appreciate any assistance.

I'm trying to upgrade to the latest PHP 5.3.5


```
localhost# portupgrade "php5-*"
Stale dependency: php5-mcrypt-5.3.5 --> libltdl-2.4 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
```

When I try to run : *pkgdb -F*

It asks a bunch of questions - and I have no idea how to answer them.

The first one is :


```
Stale dependency: php5-mcrypt-5.3.5 -> libltdl-2.4 (devel/libltdl):
libxml2-2.7.8_1 (score:21%) ? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [no]
```

Do I just blindly hit the enter key through them all?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Mar 20, 2011)

Solved - I fail at using the search button.

The solution can be found here : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2739


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 20, 2011)

Your selfishness is greatly appreciated. Though we exist only for your sake, next time provide the solution so others may learn.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2011)

I always found the pkgdb prompts confusing also.  It's ports-mgmt/portupgrade saying "My database says this dependency is missing, here's one that maybe matches.  Should I update the database to say that this is the missing one?  If it's not that one, do you want to install the missing dependency?"

As a trial, I switched to using ports-mgmt/portmaster exclusively a few weeks ago.  It doesn't have the database or pkgdb.  (Yes, I plan on updating the Upgrading FreeBSD Ports article at some point.)


----------



## Mayhem30 (Mar 20, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Your selfishness is greatly appreciated. Though we exist only for your sake, next time provide the solution so others may learn.



No problem, I've modified my post and included the URL of the solution I found.


----------

